# Ohio seminar review



## Mao (Nov 9, 2003)

The Modern Arnis/ Marcial Tirada Kali seminar was yesterday. It went very well. There were about 38-40 people in attendance. Guro Tony Marcial taught espada y daga and knife. This man is fast! Every movement was was well placed and very effective. He brought some of his students with him who were well trained. He also brought his beautiful niece/student with him to sort of keep things on track. His is a very open and friendly group of people who are very willing to help where needed. Guro Dan McConnell (me) taught single stick "traditionals" and some basic tapi tapi. I will not "blow my own horn". Suffice it to say that everyone in attendance learned something new in a great atmosphere. I look forward to working with Guro Marcial in the future. It is always a pleasure to train with talented, open minded and humble people. Thank you Guro Marcial and Crew.  Another interesting note is that there were a few MT subscribers there as well who are not always vocal but who read this forum. The recent antagonistic threads were mentioned.  
MAO


----------



## arnisador (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks for the review!

Hopefully we are on an upswing as far as the antagonistic threads here.


----------



## MJS (Nov 9, 2003)

Dan-  Sounds like an awesome seminar!

Mike


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 9, 2003)

Sounds like lots of fun and good instruction 

:asian:


----------



## Brian Johns (Nov 9, 2003)

It was, indeed, a fun seminar to attend and participate in. Guro Tony Marcial is, in my view, a master of FMA. He started when he was 7 years of age and is now 49. The man moves very well and is very very quick. Very friendly dude too.

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## OULobo (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm sure I can speak for Guru Tony when I say that everyone that came from Cleveland had a wonderful time and is looking forward to the next time. I personally want to thank Gurus Dan and Brian for my first taste of Modern Arnis it was refreshing, enlightening and humbling all at the same time.


----------

